# CHM-Dateien auf Chinesisch und Japanisch



## Culebra (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss eine CHM-Datei ins Chinesische und Japanische übersetzen lassen. Die Datei ist mit dem Microsoft Help Workshop erstellt. 

Das Problem bei der Übersetzung ist die Kodierung. Für die HTML-Dateien ist das soweit kein Problem, die lassen sich in UTF-8 umwandeln, chinesische Zeichen werden unter Windows dann auch korrekt dargestellt. Jedoch nicht das Inhaltsverzeichnis und der Index. Weiss vielleicht jemand, welche Kodierung verwendet werden muss und wie die CHM kompiliert werden muss?

Beim Googlen habe ich gelesen, dass das Kompilieren unter chinesischem oder japanischem Windows stattfinden muss. Ist das so?

Vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis!

Grüsse...


----------



## deepthroat (22. Januar 2010)

Hi.

Mußt du denn die Sprachen in einer gemeinsamen CHM verwenden? Wenn nicht solltest du evtl. shift_jis für Japanisch und einen chin. Zeichensatz für Chinesisch verwenden.

Laut dieser Seite (http://helpware.net/FAR/far_faq.htm#JapComp) muss man kein japan. System haben um japan. CHMs erstellen zu können. Man sollte aber die Standardsprache umstellen.

Gruß


----------

